

NASA ISS 2015 Calendar [pdf] - jestinjoy1
http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/np-2014-11-021-jsc-iss-calendar-2015-web.pdf

======
bbarn
Cool, but opening it to January and seeing Reagan's name misspelled on the
opening line was disappointing.

------
gandalfu
The link appeared on the ISS Facebook page,
[https://www.facebook.com/ISS](https://www.facebook.com/ISS)

------
tactless
Where can I buy or print this? I live in Canada.

~~~
disposition2
Considering it is from a government organization, why couldn't you just print
it from your own printer or have a print shop do it for you?

~~~
isaacdl
It'd be nice if a) I could get a nice bound/flippable and glossy version, and
b) I could support NASA by doing so!

------
jonlucc
Thanks for posting this! I had one at my desk last year, but it was given to
me at a lecture by an astronaut.

------
brainary
Anyone know of a version that starts with Monday instead of Sunday (on the
weeks) ?

------
anirul
AMS Nasa? thought it was a International project (including CERN).

~~~
jamesmontalvo3
I believe it's marked as "NASA" because NASA is responsible for it on orbit.

